

The Seven Point Scale - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2007/12/seven-point-scale.html

======
davidw
How'd you meet Dr. Ousterhout?

For something like a job candidate, a 7 point scale might be a good idea,
however, it's often sensible to use an even-numbered scale for polls, as
otherwise, people tend to flock to the neutral option. Making them choose
between 'a little good' or 'a little bad' makes them think about it a bit
more.

~~~
jgrahamc
John hired me as VP of Engineering at Scriptics and then he and I founded
Electric Cloud together.

I like the 7 point scale because there is a definite ambivalent option. In
practice most people have a definite opinion and 4 is not often used.

